# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ushtria e Iranit - Organizatë  Terroriste

## Alienated

Garda iraniane në listën e organizatave terroriste? 

Pritet një vendim i shpejtë i SHBA-së si masë ndaj Teheranit


*Shtetet e Bashkuara po përgatiten ta fusin Gardën Revolucionare të Iranit në listën e organizatave terroriste të botës.* Në rast se lajmi do të konfirmohet, kjo do të jetë hera e parë që një ushtri zyrtare e një shteti sovran do të renditet në listën e grupeve terroriste. Një klasifikim i tillë do ti lejonte Shtetet e Bashkuara që të sulmonte edhe financat e grupit ushtarak. Uashingtoni ka përsëritur vazhdimisht se Irani po destabilizon Irakun dhe Afganistanin, duke fajësuar për këtë Gardën Kombëtare të ushtrisë Iraniane. Aktualisht, në listë janë 42 organizata, të cilat sipas Departamentit Amerikan karakterizohen si organizata kriminale. Në listë përfshihet *"Al Kaeda", "Hezbullahu", "Hamasi" dhe "Xhihadio Islamik".* Sipas burimeve, pritet që një lajm i tillë të bëhet i ditur shumë shpejt. Kjo lëvizje është pjesë e strategjisë për ti bërë presion Iranit që të heqë dorë nga ambicia e tij bërthamore. Departamenti i Shtetit i dërgon të gjitha shteteve të botës paralajmërim për organizatat terroriste, në mënyrë që ato të ndërpresin të gjitha lidhjet ekonomike, tregtare apo të çfarëdo lloji tjetër qofshin. *Pas këtij vendimi të mundshëm, qëndron* vetë sekretarja amerikane e Shtetit *Kondoleca Rajs*. Muajt e fundit ajo ka këmbëngulur për përdorimin e rrugëve diplomatike në lidhje me Iranin dhe jo përdorimin e dhunës ndaj vendit islamik. Në këtë kuadër, ajo dëshiron që të përdoren, ndërkohë, të gjitha presionet e mundshme ndaj vendit islamik, përfshi sanksionet ekonomike dhe ato ushtarake. Në këtë kuadër pritet që, në vjeshtë ndaj Iranit, të ndërmerren sanksione të reja me votën e Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së, sanksione që do të jenë më të ashpra se ato të marra para disa muajsh. Vetë Bushi ka deklaruar vazhdimisht se ai nuk përjashtonte asnjë lloj mënyre në zgjidhjen e çështjes së Iranit dhe kundërshtisë së tij për të hequr dorë nga programi bërthamor. *Teherani pretendon se ai do të përdoret vetëm për çështje civile, ndërsa Bushi dhe evropianët janë të mendimit se teknologjia bërthamore do të përdoret nga Ahmadinexhadi për qëllim shantazhi e lufte.* 


*gazeta-shqip.com*

----------


## Alienated

Per te komentuar kete ceshtje, me duhet te them qe mendoj se I FORTI BEN LIGJIN. 
A nuk ka nje Organizate Boterore (ku di si do quhej ajo) qe do merrej me klasifikimin e ushtrive dhe grupeve ushtarake per t'i shpallur ato si clirimtare, mbrojtese, terroriste, okupatore, etj!

Perse Amerika (nje shtet) duhet te vendose per te futur ne liste te organizatave terroriste ushtrine e nje shteti tjeter?! 

Une them qe kjo s'eshte e drejte fare dhe s'e i forti ben ligjin, por megjithate do doja qe te lexoja ketu edhe mendime tjera. 

Normalisht, do ju lusja shume qe brenda kesaj teme te flisni mbi ceshtjen ne fjale dhe ceshtje te ngjashme, pa mos u futur ne debate boshe fetare.

----------


## RaPSouL

I forti ben ligjin!

----------


## Dito

E tha Amerika: mos e vini ne dyshim, se po e tha xhaxhi bushi ashtu duhet te jete. S'po dine si te justifikojne arkivolet e ushtareve amerikane qe cojne ne USA dhe fajesojne ushtrine e nje tjeter kombi.


*
Dito.*

----------


## celyy

I forti ben ligj. Ne kete bot sundon ligji i forces

----------

